# RIP Janos Starker



## schuberkovich

fillerfill


----------



## ptr

A legend, very sad indeed!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

http://www.examiner.com/article/famed-cellist-janos-starker-died-today


----------



## ahammel

He was one of my favourite musicians. I was absolutely spellbound by a recording of a recital of his in Tokyo when I first started listening to classical music. What a sad loss.


----------



## moody

Wonderful performer, I will most certainly miss him but still be able to listen to him !!


----------



## Sid James

A great cellist, and I especially like his playing of modern rep - not only Kodaly (esp. that amazing performance of the _Sonata for solo cello_, his calling card, which was on youtube last time I looked) but also two others I got on cd, Hovhaness' _Cello Concerto_ and Bloch's _Voice in the Wilderness. _

But it makes me think that this generation of Hungarian emigres is now going (or gone?). People like Starker, and Georges Cziffra & Andor Foldes, left Hungary to make their homes and careers in the West as their country experienced some very tough times. The composer Ligeti as well.

What I'm saying is that the countries of East Europe gave a lot to the world, musically speaking, but kind of by default.

RIP.


----------

